# Best Algae Eating Snail?



## AdAndrews (11 Jun 2009)

I have a 35litre tank and want to know which are the suitable and most prolific algae eating snails, nerites? i dont want to have loads, only a few and would prefer if they didnt breed and make a mess lol, is there any suitable?


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jun 2009)

nerites are your best bet. excellent for getting stubborn algae of rocks too.


----------



## Superman (11 Jun 2009)

Yup, nerites are great and don't reproduce in non brackish water, but they will leave white eggs around the place which are a pain to remove.
There's a large range of different ones too.


----------



## AdAndrews (11 Jun 2009)

ok, thanks guys, its coz originally i was thinking about having otto's, but i think snails will suit better.. so i am getting some cherrys off london dragon(20), then if i get about 3 snails(is that enough, too much?) and then i just need to find a nano fish, like max 1inch shoalers, either blue, plain like black neons, or red

will pretty much any snail do then?


----------



## Superman (11 Jun 2009)

Tbh, if you're getting shrimp you might not need a snail. My cherry shrimps have cleaned up everything super quick!


----------



## a1Matt (11 Jun 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> Tbh, if you're getting shrimp you might not need a snail. My cherry shrimps have cleaned up everything super quick!



I'd echo that. Maybe worth leaving the shrimps in place for a week or two and then seeing how things look then.


----------



## AdAndrews (11 Jun 2009)

i was just thinking about the glass, do the shrimp eat green spot algae and diatoms(if im lucky i wont have any, but just incase)

thanks


----------



## Superman (11 Jun 2009)

I see the shrimp walking up the glass but they don't clean it as much as the rock.
Where the pest snails go, it's crystal clear so having a snail could help with that.


----------



## AdAndrews (11 Jun 2009)

ok, spose i will see how i go with the shrimp 
do you think 20 shrimp for a 35litre is a bit too much, they will be juvi's


----------



## rawr (11 Jun 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> ok, spose i will see how i go with the shrimp
> do you think 20 shrimp for a 35litre is a bit too much, they will be juvi's



It depends what the rest of the stocking is, but they should be fine. If you are referring to Cherry Shrimp, be aware that they will soon breed prolifically.


----------



## AdAndrews (11 Jun 2009)

ok, thanks. it is cherrys, but i will figure a way of controlling them, the other possible stocking is:

2 snails(if needed)
some small nano sized shoalers, not sure of species- probably max a couple of cm's


----------

